
Amazon still sells USB charging hub, despite known electrocution risk - cat-dev-null
Horrific USB power supply fault. (Electrocution risk.) [youtube]
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=3Hdn0MuCK_0<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;Multi-port-Portable-Charger-Technology-Motorola&#x2F;dp&#x2F;B00PPXYWJW
======
bio4m
This is a non-story. A number of firms make the same kind of product. The one
thats linked isnt even the same brand as the one in the video.

------
cat-dev-null
Links here:

\- [https://youtu.be/3Hdn0MuCK_0](https://youtu.be/3Hdn0MuCK_0)

\- [http://www.amazon.com/Multi-port-Portable-Charger-
Technology...](http://www.amazon.com/Multi-port-Portable-Charger-Technology-
Motorola/dp/B00PPXYWJW)

Donation link for the original discoverer

[https://www.patreon.com/bigclive](https://www.patreon.com/bigclive)

